# Has anybody used MMAAVENUE before



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

i made an order on the 31st from mmaavenue and it still says its being processed, ive tried contacting the mobile number that is given for the customer service number and theres no answer, nor will they answer my emails, think ive been ripped off, grrrrrrr, makes me angry, they wont like me when im angry :tuf has anybody used them before ???


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What did you order?

A mobile number for customer service? that would immediatly set alarm bells ringing, i have never heard of them


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

i orderd a manto rash guard, pair of venum classic shorts and a venum tshirt. i didnt notice the mobile number till a few days after i placed the order, devoed, just tried ringing the number again and it just rings about 6 times then goes to tmobile voice mail, not a happy bunny


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

usually a good thing to do is to WHOIS the site before you purchased things, you can find out the majority of the site info that way.

Have you got a receipt email or anything else?


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

yeh got an emailed receipt of the order, i rang moneybookers who the payment was through and they said theyll follow it up and try n contact him and get me a refund, just checked it and the website is registered to someone by the name of Konopka Tomasz, i will one chop the ****er if hes ripped me off


----------



## kubulek79 (Jan 14, 2010)

hi just wondered if you have received your items? I have placed an order with them too. I have managed to get in touch with the bloke who runs the website on a Polish social site. I have sent him a link to these messages and I have told him that he has upset a few people and me.

Still waiting will let everyone know if I receive my items.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i too have bought something from them in the last few days and they will not respond to my query.

As far asi know mymoey has been takenm but they have not shipped my order

which i wanted desperately.


----------



## kubulek79 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have contacted moneybookers this morning and they told me that they would open a claim for the payment, they stated that they will contact mmaavenue on my behalf and ask for proof of posting and if they are unable to get contact back, they *may* be able to give me a refund as long as mmaevenue.co.uk have not taking the money out of their moneybookers account otherwise I will have to speak to the bank and hopefully VISA can do something.

I am hoping that if everyone who has had a problem with mmaavenue.co.uk is able to contact moneybookers then hopefully moneybookers will remove their account and they will not be able to trade via them and not be able to take any payments.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Did any of you use Paypal?


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i don't think it gave an option to use paypal

i purchased on my credit card which helps cover you.

so will give it a bit more time before fillin a complaint.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

just submitted my claim through moneybookers against mmaavenue.

Moneybookers are totally useless!

They say if the money is not in the persons account anymore there is nothing they can do!

â€œ9.4. ....Once funds are credited to the recipientâ€™s Account, the transaction becomes irreversible.â€

"16.8. Moneybookersâ€™ obligation under these Terms of Use is limited to providing you with an electronic money account and related payment services and does not make any statement in relation to or endorsement of the quality, safety or legality of any goods or services provided by a Moneybookers customer."

No wonder jokers like this use their account for money payments.

I used my Visa card so if after 5 days i don't get my money back i will take it up with my card company.

My advice is stay away from this site (not UK-MMA THE UK'S MMA FORUM UKMMA - UK MMA Forum)

and also do not use moneybookers to make payments to anyone, you don't have a leg to stand on.

Will keep you updated on what happens.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

i got an email this morning from moneybookers informing that i will be receiving a refund. which is obviously brilliant news!!

very very happy that i got the money back, i would advise that anyone who has dealt with mmaavenue and not received goods immediately contact moneybookers and request the money back.

And to those thinking of doing business with them, don't even dream of it.


----------



## sco (Jan 29, 2010)

hi ash

in regards to your quiry about mma avenue, i recently put an order in on the 13th and havent had the decency of a reply. so if you want your money back,go to your bank and ask for a "charge back".take the print off of your confirmation letter from moneybookers and the mma avenue. you will get your coin back in about 4-5 working days straight into your account.

hope this helps my bruvas in mma


----------



## apple529 (Jan 10, 2010)

the lesson here is that , get ur stuff from mma factory... good service... recieved my stuff over nite..


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry lads only just noticed more people have wrote on this thread,nope i never received my order, i rang money bookers n they said theyd get in contact with mma avenue, then mma avenue sent me a message 2 days later saying they havent got one of the items in stock but would i still like the rest of the order so i said no and asked for a refund, rang money bookers back and said hes agreed to a refund then had my funds back in my bank account 2 days later, the cheeky ****er needs deporting

did you guys all get a refund??


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Like in my posts say yes i received my money.

I would go through moneybookers first as they were actually quite helpful in all honesty.

then worst case scenario go to your bank/credit card company.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I know this is late advice but always check for contact details of the firm (on their site - does it look plausable?)- look for a contact address and landline - also alot of bad foreign sites will also have really obvious spelling mistakes or grammar - also, google the company "i.e mmauniverse and reviews", "mmauniverse and service" etc and you will normally find other people giving them bad reviews....their are alot of bad sites about picking up on the MMA and Thai explosion - buyer beware!!!. - also if you can't see anything on Marc's sites P.M him or me and we can always see if we can get you it - takes the risk out of it :yes:.


----------

